# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΕΣ Κ ΠΑΡΑΞΕΝΟ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑ!!!

## babis1925

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!ΜΕ ΛΕΝΕ ΜΠΑΜΠΗ Κ ΕΙΜΑΙ 37...ΑΠΟ ΤΑ 23 ΜΟΥ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΨΑ ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΕΣ Κ ΥΠΕΡΤΑΣΗ....ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ Κ ΖΑΜΑΝΙΑ Κ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥΣ Κ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣΟΦΙΑ ΚΑΤΕΛΗΞΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΩ ΧΑΠΙ ΠΙΕΣΗΣ Κ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΕΣ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΔΙΝΑ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΕΔΩ Κ 2 ΧΡΟΝΝΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΠΟΥ!ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ 1 ΜΙΣΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΕΠΑΘΑ ΕΝΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΡΟΜΑΞΕ!!ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΕΦΤΑ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΘΩ ΕΝΙΩΘΑ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΒΥΘΙΣΜΑ ΣΑΝ ΛΙΠΟΘΥΜΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΩ ,ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ~!!!ΦΟΒΗΘΗΚΑ Κ ΠΗΓ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ Κ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ!!ΟΛΟ ΥΤΟ ΤΟΝ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΕΝΙΩΘΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΦΑΓΟΠΟΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ Κ ΑΠΟ ΣΤΡΕΣΣ Κ ΠΡΟΣΟΑΘΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΑΝ Κ ΜΕ ΕΚΑΝΕ Κ ΦΟΒΟΜΟΥΝΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΛΥ!!!ΠΡΙΝ 2 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΕΠΑΘΑ ΓΑΣΤΡΙΤΙΔΑ Κ ΓΑΣΤΡΕΝΤΕΡΙΤΙΔΑ Κ ΠΑΛΙΝΔΡΟΜΗΣΗ ,,,ΧΕ ΧΕ ΟΛΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΡΟΜΑΡΑ ΜΟΥ Κ ΤΟ ΣΥΠΤΩΜΑ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΜΟΝΙΜΟ!!!!!ΚΑΘΕ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΠΡΩΤΟΥ ΚΟΙΜΗΘΩ ΝΟΜΙΖΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΣΒΗΣΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ!!!ΠΑΩ ΣΤΟΥς ΓΙΑΤΡΟΥς Κ ΑΡΧΙΖΩ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΟ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ,ΓΙΑ ΚΑΡΚΙΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΡΔΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΙΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΗΤΕ!!!ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΑ ΕΚΕΙ,Κ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ!!ΠΡΙΝ 2 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕΕΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ Κ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΕ ΒΑΛΕ ΕΝΑ ΧΟΛΤΕΡ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΜΑΡΜΑΡΥΓΗ!!!!ΤΡΕΛΑΘΗΚΑ!!!!!ΕΧ ΕΣ ΤΟ ΕΒΓΑΛΑ Κ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΙ!!!!ΕΧΩ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΕΙ!!!!ΛΕΣ????ΒΑΣΙΚΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΟΙΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ 2 ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΕΣ!!!!ΜΗΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΙΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ???ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ Κ ΠΟΛΥ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!!!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Γεια σου Μπαμπη!Τελικα τι εκανες?Δεν φαινεται το υπολοιπο μηνυμα σου.

----------


## babis1925

> Γεια σου Μπαμπη!Τελικα τι εκανες?Δεν φαινεται το υπολοιπο μηνυμα σου.


ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΠΗΓΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ Κ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ!!!!ΤΡΕΛΑΘΗΚΑ.....ΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΣΥΠΤΩΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΘΑΙΝΩ ΕΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΜΕΝΕΙ!!!ΡΕ ΓΑΜΩΤΟ ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΩ!!!!ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΩ!!!!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Σιγουρα καποιες ειναι κρισεις πανικου!Η κρισεις πανικου συνοδευονται απο φοβο θανατου.....αχχ,ειναι δυσκολο,το ξερω, αλλα μπορεις να το παλεψεις,οπως ολοι μας!Τι εκανες με το holder,το εβαλες?

----------


## path

εισαι παντρεμενος , χωρισμενος ;;;

----------


## babis1925

> εισαι παντρεμενος , χωρισμενος ;;;


ειμαι χωρισμενος!!!αλλα ειμαι καλα!~!...

----------


## babis1925

το εβαλα το μηχανακι κ εδειξε αρρυθμιες αλλα μου λεει ο γιατρος.....κοιτα για μενα δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα!αλλα αμα νομιζεις οτι δεν την παλευεις πανε σε ενα νευρολογο!!!εκεινη την ωρα λεω απο μεσα μου......ρε μα@@-_κα μπαμπη τι νευρολογους λεει αυτος//.....που καταντησες!!!!κ επειδη ειμαι πολυ δυναμικος γενικα ,απλα σε αυτη την φαση τα ειχα παιξει,θα το παλεψω δυνατα!!!!!ευχαριστω παντος για την υποστηριξη!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Κι εγω Μπαμπη προσπαθω μονη μου(εννοω δεν πηγα σε νευρολογο,ουτε πηρα φαρμακα)μονο με αντιαρρυθμικα χαπια.Ομως,ειναι δυσκολο πολυ & ειδικα οταν βλεπεις οτι εχουν κατσικοθει & δεν λενε να φυγουν!!Φοβιζουν πολυ γιατι εχει να κανει με καρδια,οχι με χερι η ποδι!!

----------


## babis1925

> Κι εγω Μπαμπη προσπαθω μονη μου(εννοω δεν πηγα σε νευρολογο,ουτε πηρα φαρμακα)μονο με αντιαρρυθμικα χαπια.Ομως,ειναι δυσκολο πολυ & ειδικα οταν βλεπεις οτι εχουν κατσικοθει & δεν λενε να φυγουν!!Φοβιζουν πολυ γιατι εχει να κανει με καρδια,οχι με χερι η ποδι!!


ποσο χρονων εισαι?κοιτα θα προσπαθησω να σου πω κατι που ισως σε βοηθηση.....λοιπον στο σεξ εχεις αρρυθμιες?κ εννοω κατα την διαρκιεια του σεξ....οχι μετα.....το λεω αυτο γιατι αν στο σεξ δενεχεις κατα την διαρκεια που εχεις αφοσιωθεισ κ την ωρα που το απολαμβανεις, τοτε ειναι απολυτα σιγουρο οτι τις αρρυθμιες τισ φτιαχνεις εσυ, οταν σκεφτεσεσια ολο προβληματα κ αρνητικες σκεψεις!!!!αυτο ειναι ενα απολυτο παραδειγμα!!!!!για ολουσ μας

----------


## path

ειμαι χωρισμενος!!!αλλα ειμαι καλα!~!... <<<<<<<<<<<<πριν να χωρισεις ησουν το ιδιο ...καλα ?!

----------


## babis1925

> ειμαι χωρισμενος!!!αλλα ειμαι καλα!~!... <<<<<<<<<<<<πριν να χωρισεις ησουν το ιδιο ...καλα ?!


κοιτα αν εννοεις αν εχει παιξει ρολο ο γαμος κ ο χωρισμος νομιζω κανεναν γιατι οπως εχω ξαναπει τα συπτωματα τα εχω απο τα 23!!!!!που ημουνα παιδακι!!!!

----------


## KaterinaA

babis1925, αυτό το σύμπτωμα που λες το έχω κι εγώ, πέρα από τις αρρυθμίες και τα λοιπά σχετικά. Συχνά κι εγώ όταν πάω να ξαπλώσω κι εκεί που με παίρνει λίγο ο ύπνος πετάγομαι με ένα αίσθημα περίεργο, σαν να μου ρουφάνε την καρδιά το λέω εγώ χαζά... Αλλά πραγματικά εκείνη τη στιγμή έτσι νιώθω, σαν κάπως να φεύγει η ψυχή από το στέρνο μου. Πολύ ενοχλητικό βίωμα, το γνωρίζω πολύ καλά...

----------


## babis1925

> babis1925, αυτό το σύμπτωμα που λες το έχω κι εγώ, πέρα από τις αρρυθμίες και τα λοιπά σχετικά. Συχνά κι εγώ όταν πάω να ξαπλώσω κι εκεί που με παίρνει λίγο ο ύπνος πετάγομαι με ένα αίσθημα περίεργο, σαν να μου ρουφάνε την καρδιά το λέω εγώ χαζά... Αλλά πραγματικά εκείνη τη στιγμή έτσι νιώθω, σαν κάπως να φεύγει η ψυχή από το στέρνο μου. Πολύ ενοχλητικό βίωμα, το γνωρίζω πολύ καλά...


ποσο χρονων εισαι?κ απο ποτε το εχεισς?τι εχεις κανει γι αυτο?εχεις καποια κιλα παραπανω?εγω να σου πω την αληθεια οταν παιρνω κανενα λεξοτανιλ κ παω για υπνο δεν το εχω συνηθως....αλλα τις περισσοτερες φορες το εχω χωρις λεξοτανιλ!

----------


## KaterinaA

29 είμαι και αν θυμάμαι καλά οι πρώτες αρρυθμίες ξεκίνησαν γύρω στα 23 μου, όταν το άγχος άρχισε να μπαίνει στη ζωή μου (μαζί με το αλκόολ, τα τσιγάρα, τους πολλούς καφέδες και όλα αυτά τα όμορφα). Ωστόσο τότε δεν με ανησυχούσαν πολύ. Και επίσης δεν τις είχα συχνά, μία στο τόσο και συνήθως μετά από κατάχρηση καφέ και τσιγάρου. Τους τελευταίους μήνες είμαι έτσι πανικόβλητη και προφανώς ευθύνεται και η αγχώδης διαταραχή. Και το άλλο το σύμπτωμα μια από τα ίδια. Αυτό, όμως, δεν με φοβίζει πλέον τόσο. Κιλά παραπάνω δεν έχω (αν και από τον προηγούμενο χρόνο έχω πάρει γύρω στα 8 αφότου έκοψα το τσιγάρο και πάλι όμως δεν θα έλεγες ότι είναι παραπανίσια), σε γιατρούς έχω πάει (όλοι το αποδίδουν στο άγχος και σε ευαίσθητο νευρικό σύστημα), ψυχοθεραπεία κάνω (όχι όσο συχνά θα ήθελα δυστυχώς) αλλά τα συμπτώματα δεν λένε να εγκαταλείψουν!

----------


## babis1925

> 29 είμαι και αν θυμάμαι καλά οι πρώτες αρρυθμίες ξεκίνησαν γύρω στα 23 μου, όταν το άγχος άρχισε να μπαίνει στη ζωή μου (μαζί με το αλκόολ, τα τσιγάρα, τους πολλούς καφέδες και όλα αυτά τα όμορφα). Ωστόσο τότε δεν με ανησυχούσαν πολύ. Και επίσης δεν τις είχα συχνά, μία στο τόσο και συνήθως μετά από κατάχρηση καφέ και τσιγάρου. Τους τελευταίους μήνες είμαι έτσι πανικόβλητη και προφανώς ευθύνεται και η αγχώδης διαταραχή. Και το άλλο το σύμπτωμα μια από τα ίδια. Αυτό, όμως, δεν με φοβίζει πλέον τόσο. Κιλά παραπάνω δεν έχω (αν και από τον προηγούμενο χρόνο έχω πάρει γύρω στα 8 αφότου έκοψα το τσιγάρο και πάλι όμως δεν θα έλεγες ότι είναι παραπανίσια), σε γιατρούς έχω πάει (όλοι το αποδίδουν στο άγχος και σε ευαίσθητο νευρικό σύστημα), ψυχοθεραπεία κάνω (όχι όσο συχνά θα ήθελα δυστυχώς) αλλά τα συμπτώματα δεν λένε να εγκαταλείψουν!


νομιζω οτι εισαι αρκετα νεα ωστε να απογοητευσαι...νομιζω πολυ καλα εκανες που εκοψες το τσιγαρο ,αλλα προσεχε λιγο τα κιλα σου γιατι οσο παιρνεις κιλα τοσο θα εχεις πιο εντονες αρρυθμιες!για μενα κανε μια προσπαθεια πληρης αποτοξινωσης απο ποτα ,τσιγαρα κ καποια κιλα κ ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα δεις τρελη αλλαγη!εμενα με βοηθησε παντως η διαιτα κ η διατροφη,αν σκεφτεις οτι ειμαι 183 κ 83 κιλα κ κανω τρελη διατροφη!!με βοηθαει πολυ πολυ...μπορω να σου πω οτι το συπτωμα με εχει αφησει αρκετες μερες χωρις να με ενοχληση απο την διατροφη!!!!!κανε μια προσπαθεια κ πες μου!!!!αληθεια ποσα κιλα εισαι ωστε πηρες 8 σε τοσο λιγο δαιστημα!??

----------


## KaterinaA

Όλα τα έχω κόψει, και τσιγάρο και ποτό και γενικά κάθε είδους κατάχρηση. Όλα εκτός άγχους. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να το κόψω κι αυτό. Κιλά δεν έχω παραπάνω κι ας πήρα 8. Ήμουν πάρα πολύ αδύνατη και επίσης αρκετά ψηλή. Το τσιγάρο έχω σχεδόν ένα χρόνο που το έκοψα και πιστεύω αυτό παίζει βασικό ρόλο στα κιλά, καθώς επίσης και η έλλειψη έντονης άσκησης.

----------


## babis1925

[QUOTE=KaterinaA;252630]Όλα τα έχω κόψει, και τσιγάρο και ποτό και γενικά κάθε είδους κατάχρηση. Όλα εκτός άγχους. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να το κόψω κι αυτό. Κιλά δεν έχω παραπάνω κι ας πήρα 8. Ήμουν πάρα πολύ αδύνατη και επίσης αρκετά ψηλή. Το τσιγάρο έχω σχεδόν ένα χρόνο που το έκοψα και πιστεύω αυτό παίζει βασικό ρόλο στα κιλά, καθώς επίσης και η έλλειψη έντονη??ς άσκησης.



ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΔΙΑΚΡΙΤΟΣ?ΑΓΟΡΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ?ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ!!!!!ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΘΕΤΙΚΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ Κ ΘΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΤΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΛΥ!!!ΑΛΛΑ Κ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΖΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΣΤΗΡΙΞΕΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΤΡΟΠΟ!!!!

----------


## KaterinaA

[QUOTE=babis1925;252793]


> Όλα τα έχω κόψει, και τσιγάρο και ποτό και γενικά κάθε είδους κατάχρηση. Όλα εκτός άγχους. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να το κόψω κι αυτό. Κιλά δεν έχω παραπάνω κι ας πήρα 8. Ήμουν πάρα πολύ αδύνατη και επίσης αρκετά ψηλή. Το τσιγάρο έχω σχεδόν ένα χρόνο που το έκοψα και πιστεύω αυτό παίζει βασικό ρόλο στα κιλά, καθώς επίσης και η έλλειψη έντονη??ς άσκησης.
> 
> 
> 
> ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΔΙΑΚΡΙΤΟΣ?ΑΓΟΡΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ?ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ!!!!!ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΘΕΤΙΚΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ Κ ΘΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΤΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΛΥ!!!ΑΛΛΑ Κ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΖΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΣΤΗΡΙΞΕΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΤΡΟΠΟ!!!!




Δυστυχώς αυτό που έχω τη δεδομένη περίοδο μου προκαλεί πολύ περισσότερο άγχος...

----------


## babis1925

[QUOTE=KaterinaA;252933]


> Δυστυχώς αυτό που έχω τη δεδομένη περίοδο μου προκαλεί πολύ περισσότερο άγχος...


ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΞΗΓΗΣΕΙΣ???ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΑΓΧΩΤΙΚΕς ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΕΣ !!ΜΟΝΗ ΣΟΥ ΤΟ ΕΙΠΕΣ!!!ΚΟΙΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΙΔΙΚΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΝΑΣ ΣΥΝΤΡΟΦΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ ΜΟΥ ,ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ?ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΟΠΕΡΑΣΗ??ΩΡΑΙΟΣ ΣΥΝΤΟΦΟΣ!!!!Η ΕΠΙΛΟΓΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΔΙΚΕΣ ΜΑΣ!!!ΟΠΩΣ ΣΤΡΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΟΙΜΟΜΑΣΤΕ!!!ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕ ΤΗΝ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΟΩ ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΑΓΑΘΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΝ ΧΑΛΑΣΕΙ ΜΟΝΙΜΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΑΦΗΣΟΥΝ Κ ΤΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΤΑΝΙΩΣΕΙΣ!!!ΣΟΡΡΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΙΝΑ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΥΣΤΙΚΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΕΝΑ ΜΑΘΗΜΑ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ!!!!!

----------


## koinomystiko

Δεν φαντάζεστε τι διαφορά θα δείτε με ελάττωση (δεν λέω κόψιμο που είναι το καλύτερο γιατί ξέρω πόσο δύσκολο είναι) του καπνίσματος, με κόψιμο του καφέ με άδειο στομάχι, με σωστή διατροφή και με λίγη άσκηση.Πιστέψτε με η εσωτερική υγεία ξεκινάει με την εξωτερική...και το πόσα κιλά έχουμε μερικές φορές δεν λέει τίποτα (αρκεί να μην είναι στα άκρα)

----------


## KaterinaA

Εγώ όλα τα έκοψα... αλλά αυτό εκεί, επιμένει! Αν δεν βγάλουμε το άγχος από τη ζωή μας δεν βλέπω να γίνεται δουλειά. Εύκολο είναι, όμως? Καθόλου! Αλλά ακόμα κι αν ηρεμήσεις για λίγο, ένα σύμπτωμα είναι ικανό να ξεκινήσει πάλι τον φαύλο κύκλο. Ουφ...

----------


## smoochie

Κ εγώ είμαι κάπως έτσι (ταχυκαρδίες, αρρυθμίες, αίσθημα φόβου-επικείμενου θανάτου, στομαχικές-εντερικές διαταραχές, αδυναμία) ναι ξέρω, όλα τα είπα αλλά όπως ξέρουν αυτοί που τα περνάνε αυτά καταλαβαίνουν οτι το ένα φέρνει το άλλο. Έχω μια υποψία πάντως οτι εκτός απο το άγχος, το αληθινό πρόβλημα το δημιούργησε η κατάχρηση τσιγάρου και η έλειψη σωστής διατροφής και άσκησης. Τον τελευταίο χρόνο δεν κάνω καταχρήσεις βέβαια, έχω κάνει άπειρες εξετάσεις μιάς και ένα διάστημα απο τις ταχυκαρδίες δεν μπορούσα να βγω απο το σπίτι αλλά τελικά δεν βλέπω αισθητή διαφορά μιάς και οι ταχυκαρδίες μου χτυπάνε καθημερινά την πόρτα. Μήπως υπάρχει κάτι που μου διαφεύγει ρε παιδιά; Μήπως να πάρω σε κανένα ψυχίατρο τελικά; προς το παρόν ψευτοβολέυομαι με tenormin των 25 που μου έδωσε ένας καρδιολόγος αν και μου τόνισε οτι μου το δίνει απλά για να αισθάνομαι καλύτερα και όχι επειδη το έχω πραγματικά ανάγκη....

----------


## Καλλιόπη49

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.Είμαι 28 ετών άντρας (το ψευδώνυμο είναι ψεύτικο μην πάει ο νους σας στο πονηρό.....)Ταλαιπωρούμαι πολύ με τις αρρυθμίες εδώ και ένα χρόνο περίπου.Με πιάνουν ΠΑΝΤΑ το βράδυ μετά από φαγητό,κατά την διάρκεια του σεξ,σε στιγμές έντασης κ.τ.λ).Πήγα σε γιατρούς έκανα τα πάντα μου λένε είσαι φυσιολογικός.Αγχος και στρες μου λένε...Εγώ δεν νομίζω να είναι κάτι τέτοιο....Εσείς τι λέτε?Με πιάνουν σχεδόν καθημερινά...Ευχαριστώ

----------


## nick190813

και εγω προσωπικα απο αγχος και στρες νομιζω οτι ειναι ,οι περισσοτεροι γι αυτο τις παθαινουν..
τωρα πως θα γυγουν μαλλον με τον καιρο

----------


## Natalia_sups

Ε αφού οι γιατροί σου είπαν πως είναι φυσιολογικό και δεν έχεις τίποτα τι περιμένεις να μάθεις εδώ...; Οτι όχι δεν στα λένε καλά οι γιατροι; :) 
Να εφησυχαστεις θες λογικά, όντως φαίνεται πως σε αγχωνει πολύ το θεμα σου...φυσικα και δεν είναι τίποτα και είναι καθαρά θέμα στρες. Δεν έχεις τίποτα να φοβάσαι.

----------


## Καλλιόπη49

Τόσο πολύ όμως ρε παιδιά???Χτες όλη μέρα ήμουνα μια χαρά το βράδυ μόλις βρέθηκα με την κοπέλα μου με έπιασε πάλι την στιγμή που ήμασταν σε ''ιδιαίτερη'' φάση....Ανέβηκαν οι σφυγμοί, σταμάτησε η διαδικασία προφανώς όπως καταλαβαίνετε...σηκώθηκα, πήγα να πιω νερό και με έπιασε η αρρυθμία πάλι....μήπως όλο αυτό μπορεί να οφείλεται στην υπερκατανάλωση τσιγάρου???

----------


## viviann

Καλησπέρα...Καλλιόπη! ;) Λοιπ'ον, το άγχος σε συνδυασμό με τσιγάρο, αλκοολ και καφεινή σου φέρνουν αυτά τα αποτελέσματα... κι εγώ έχω απο τα 23 αρρυθμίες και μάλιστα τότε ήταν πολλές κι έντονες...μόλις ελάττωσα τσιγάρο και ποτό, σχεδόν εξαφανίστηακν...και λέω σχεδόν διότι εγώ έχω παλινδρόμηση και είναι πρόβλημα που προκαλεί έκτακτες. Χθες φαντάσου οτι είχα θέμα πάλι με πόνο στο στομάχι κ με έπιασε μια ανησυχία και μόλις σκέφτηκα μην πάθω τίποτα, τσουπ έκτακτηηηη!!! Μην ασχολείσαι μαζί τους και θα δεις οτι θα ηρεμήσεις...ίσως να μην έχει γενικότερο άγχος αλλά να σε αγχώνει η παρουσία τους...οπότε το ίδιο κάνει!!! Μη φοβάσαι καθόλου και τίποτα!!!

----------


## Καλλιόπη49

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους σας για τις συμβουλές σας!Σήμερα είχα ραντεβού με την καρδιολόγο για τεστ κοπώσεως.Βγήκε φυσιολογικότατο.Ανέλπιστα καλό.Βέβαια το προηγούμενο βράδυ είχα πάρει inderal.Ένα τέταρτο.Δεν παίζει και πολύ ρόλο αυτό μου είπε ο γιατρός.Μου είπε να κόψω τσιγάρα,αλκοόλ,ξενύχτια κτλ .Αν δεν μπορώ τουλάχιστον να τα ελαττώσω.Επίσης το στρες και το άγχος παίζει ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ρόλο.Τι να πώ...Αναμένω...Μέχρι στιγμής σήμερα ούτε μια αρρυθμία...Ούτε μια στο τέστ κοπώσεως...Αγάντα!

----------


## ΒΙΒΙΑΝ

Καλησπέρα ακριβώς αυτό έχω κι εγώ εδώ και καιρό, κάπως έτσι λέω θα είναι όταν πεθαίνεις ,μη σου πω αυτό που βιώνω είναι ότι χειρότερο. Στο μεταξύ έχω αρρυθμίες τις νιώθω έντονα τόσο πολύ που με πιάνει ταυτόχρονα βήχας. Ύστερα από 9 χρόνια αγωγής για την κατάθλιψη και αγχώδη διαταραχή είμαι τώρα στα πολύ χειρότερα μου δεν την παλεύω πια!!

----------

